# Hamilton 18s "grassie & Co."



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

now this pocket watch is in my pocket and perhaps you'd like to have a look at it:

An 18 sized Hamilton railroad pocket watch, built in 1906. This watch was sold by "Grassie&Co" from Vancouver, B.C. in Canada - a fine jeweller

only with expensive goodies. The watch has a fine decorated full plated movement and is now in a gold filled case (came to me in a simple and

dented silverode case). After cleaning this watch runs strong and keeps perfect time.



















The enamel dial has got the sellers signature (the jeweller): "Grassie & Co. / Vancouver, B.C.", blued steel hands, arabic numerals and a small

second dial at 6 o'clock










The movement is the grade 926, 18-sized, 17 jewels, adjusted, serial number 532012, hairspring with overcoil, stem-wind, lever-set, swiss lever

escapement, bearing jewels in screwed settings and the standard safety pinion. The regulator hand can be fine adjusted.

Oh, on the chain is a fob that can be opened. It contains a photo of my wife (what else!).

Andreas


----------

